# MIB2 Entry on MKV



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

What would it require to install an MIB2 Entry (L56VW2) radio on an 2008 Rabbit MKV? Does it require some sort of VIN coding by dealership? Has anyone done this? I just want something OEM with bluetooth avoiding the need to install the additional bluetooth module.

I'm considering the RCN210 but these MIB2 Entry are more abundant and cheaper.

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

Has nobody tried this?

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## janam4u (Oct 22, 2010)

*Head unit firmware update*

I'm Installing a MIB2 Entry (LG56VW2) on MKV

so far it was working fine once power - and can bus wire were in place - outside temp data was passing thru - ignition sensing and headlight on/off for backlight all worked.
What didn't off the bat - Clock - the time is stuck at 12:00

Now --- THE MAJOR PROBLEM and why i'm back on the is for a Head unit firmware update
AND more importantly to component protection (CP) removal


----------



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

What would be needed to allow the dealership to connect to the radio and disable CP? New gateway, wiring, coding?

I've read of people getting the CP disabled for the app connect enabled radio. That's all we need.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar95900 (Aug 31, 2019)

Not sure about any aftermarket firmware and such, but on all of the MIB2 platform vehicles, the component protection is shared with the Cluster(Immobilizer), ECM, Airbag and Infotainment module. They all have to be synced together for the component preotection to be cleared. Ive had vehicles that had faulty clusters and or faulty ecm's and they radio would not clear the component protection.. Ive also had some early MIB2 radios that had component protection adaptation issues after a software update that would never clear and had to be replaced... Sorry I cant give you better news. If the vehicle already had an MIB2 radio and they replaced it with another that had other "features" enabled, then the vehicle would probably still accept it and clear the protection... but to put one in a vehicle without the other modules for it to sync with, I don't think that will work.


----------



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

I have abandoned this idea since Its proven to be more complicated that it should be. I've refitted an RCD310 and will be getting the MDI and/or Bluetooth modules later.

Sent from my motorola one using Tapatalk


----------



## Jettatdise (8 mo ago)

janam4u said:


> *Head unit firmware update*
> 
> I'm Installing a MIB2 Entry (LG56VW2) on MKV
> 
> ...


Hi trying to fit this into the wife's Mk6 golf, just wondering what you changed with the wiring to get it to work and if you've got your other problems sorted


----------

